# First Detail - just a few pics.



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

Got the car and was in a good condition to start,it had been kept clean and not too many swirl marks,started by giving it a clean with meg's nxt gen wash,followed by a meg's claybay and some speed detailer,by the amount of contamination that was removed i think the car has never been clayed,so there was 9 years of grime on there,i just kept repeating the process (some hours later) until i was happy to use some polish,applied some scratch x to the door sill as there was quite bad markings on there,removed most of the scuffs but i will have to address that another time,continued on by applying some meg's swirl x,very impressed,and the finished of sealing it using auto glym's extra gloss protection,i have to say that i am very pleased with the results.thanks for looking.
Mark G.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Good effort. I used mezerna that added the beautification. Top up with consistent application of waxes like collinite476 & sealants like carlack68.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Very nice as mentioned above top up with a nice wax, personally im not a fan of Collenite so I would recommend Dodo Juice RainForrest Rub.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Robtur said:


> Very nice as mentioned above top up with a nice wax, personally im not a fan of Collenite so I would recommend Dodo Juice RainForrest Rub.


Lol sounds biased as you sell it & SwissOl.

I like factual bias. Collinite came top in Detailing Worlds tests over a 3-4 month period. Good value for money. It outlasted most other brands.

Be nice to hear factual bias on why it's better.

The negative on Collinite is that it works best during warmer weather.. Otherwise go lightly on applying.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> Robtur said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice as mentioned above top up with a nice wax, personally im not a fan of Collenite so I would recommend Dodo Juice RainForrest Rub.
> ...


Factual Bias ?

Good video demostrating Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro (which could be used) against some of the best sealents






Im not saying im not bias, but if something is not good them ill say so, Collinite is not good, why ? its know to mute the metallic fleck in the paint work, Its might last long but you need to think about this, tests are not conducted in a controlled environment, No pro in this country uses Collinite as their standard wax, why not ? if its "that" good !

Just so im not bias, go for Megs #16, seems like everyone and their dog likes this, even more than Collinite and I could direct you somewhere to get it for a tenner so cheaper again and meant to last a long time, BUT is it special ? only you can decide that, I before being a pro, got a lot of pleasure waxing my car, seeing the difference, going from my very old routine of AG SRP, AG EGP then Meg NXT Gen wax to then changing the last step to Dodo Juice Orange Crush, (this was when they first started, so over 3 years ago). But knowing i was using something special, using a wax which smelled amazing and a wax which lasted well (considering im in scotland and our roads are usually salt ridden), made it ever more enjoyable to use.

So whats im saying, it is very much a personal thing, take hints from people and then look it up, see other opinions and take that dive and if it doesnt work for you, then go searching for the one which does (thats what i did)


----------



## specky (Apr 17, 2010)

Lovin this thread !!!!

@ Mark.... Roadster looks fabtastic GOOD JOB !!!! lovin the lift in yr garage !!!! :mrgreen:

I'm with DoDo Super Natural as it works for me !!!!

Used AG HD wax and its not bad at all for the money but DoDo always seems to have the edge for me

SPECKS


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks specky,the lift is in my brothers garage,but its great when i can get it on there,only had the roadster 2 weeks today,had to wait till last sunday to drive it as it was at my brothers getting the cambelt and water pump done,i forgot to say in the first msg,that i had also used meg's cleaner wax before the AG extra gloss protection,really like the cleaner wax,very easy to work with and gives great results,i might try the gold class wax,and mezerna final finish polis.This is my collection,i know the labeling is a bit on the sad side,my wife thinks i have ocd,but the AG range all look the same unless u have loads of room to display things,i prefer to tuck things away but still have easy access,ive loads of pics but didnt put them on as i dont want to bore people,but here goes :?


----------



## merlie (Jan 19, 2010)

omg ... after looking at photos of shelves with cleaning products and tools .... I think I've had accident in the trouser dept ..... : (


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

im not sure how to take that, :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Robtur said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Robtur said:
> ...


Lol now that's what I call a great write up & reply! Respect.

I agree. We don't have dodo here, we have lovely Swissvax. I don't like Megs. Tried loads of things. Dont like the way it attracted crud. Especially NXT. Quick detailer is great after a wash.

Best leather conditioner I have used is Gliptone. Wonder what u use?


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> Lol now that's what I call a great write up & reply! Respect.
> 
> I agree. We don't have dodo here, we have lovely Swissvax. I don't like Megs. Tried loads of things. Dont like the way it attracted crud. Especially NXT. Quick detailer is great after a wash.
> 
> Best leather conditioner I have used is Gliptone. Wonder what u use?


Gliptone is ok, for me a little over powering in the "leather" scent, I like to use the products from LTT, they work really well, but I have also used stuff, which when i get home i remember the name, which is used to clean and exfoliate antique leather, still has the leather scent but no where as strong as Gliptone. Swissvax leather cleaner and conditioner works just as good as LTT but you do use a lot of it (and they are very small bottles), the plus side, the conditioner smells of coconut 

I have heard great reviews of the Zaino and Chemical guys Leather cleaners/conditioners and I will give these a go next, the Chemical Guys one smells a little better that Gliptone.

So back to the question, I used Swissvax, LTT, or the stuff from the company which their name has escaped me 

Robert


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

The US gliptone has less scent, the UK gliptone has added scent. I met the UK distributor. Very nice chap. Aston Martin to other larger entities use his dyes to redye seats. He tailor made exact colours based on the leather sample.

I like Zaino as well. The gliptone smell dissipates quick enough.

Will look out for your suggestions. My cupboards overflow with different products. I have dolomite grey, the lustre is not there as you describe from the collinite. Our winters are saltier. So I will try dodo next I visit the UK.

I tried liquid glass in the past, on silver layered it was soo wet & glossy.

Cheers


----------

